# 18" Wheel Paint Code



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone know the paint code or matching touchup paint for the 18" wheels? I have a scratch that I want to repair. Thanks for any info...


----------



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

*I too have been looking for the paint code for 18" wheels*

I'm wondering if the 18" aluminum wheels are even painted, or simply clear coated? I had a wheel which was leaking to which I had the dealer fix it. As a bonus they scracted the @#$! out of it.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

ahwman said:


> I'm wondering if the 18" aluminum wheels are even painted, or simply clear coated? I had a wheel which was leaking to which I had the dealer fix it. As a bonus they scracted the @#$! out of it.
> 
> Anyone know for sure?


same problem.........anyone help?


----------



## samabhi111 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think carbon black will look good on these wheels.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

DuaneGTO said:


> Does anyone know the paint code or matching touchup paint for the 18" wheels? I have a scratch that I want to repair. Thanks for any info...





samabhi111 said:


> I think carbon black will look good on these wheels.


Good of you to share your opinion but it doesn't address the original poster's question.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never seen a paint code for the OEM tires. Try contacting the dealer for touch up paint and see what they say. I doubt it will look good if you do it yourself. Your probally better off getting them powdercoated and cleared. Its only like $70 a rim or so and they will be better then new and you can get them to color match to stock.


----------

